# American journey or purina pro plan?



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

That's easy, Pro Plan. My dogs aren't test subjects or lab rats I choose to feed products that have been thoroughly tested and proven through long term feeding trials. Pro Plan has been the other has not.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What he said ^ .


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

You've asked this before. 

As I mentioned before - you're going to drive yourself crazy overthinking this. 

I'm another vote for Purina ProPlan. Noah has one bowel movement a day on it. Which means there's not much waste in the food. He's been on it his entire life. 

Another antecdote - I just had him groomed by a local golden retriever person Thursday (he's having his Christmas pictures taken next weekend, and I want him looking his best). 

When I went to pick him up, she said she was pleasantly surprised that his skin is in such great condition, because most of her clients' goldens are suffering from allergies this fall with very itchy skin. The only thing she recommended was a little spray on conditioner, because he dock dives, which dries out his coat a bit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've been buying PPP SSS for many years, it works. I firmly believe in not fixing what isn't broken, try not to over think this. 

I tried several brands and formulas before I tried the PPP SSS. When I adopted my boy he had several things going on with him besides being underweight. Several breeders here on the forum recommended it. At that point, I had nothing to lose Within a couple days I saw an immediate difference-improvement. I had to take my boy back in to the Vet for a follow up visit, was talking to the Vet about the food I had him on. Vet told me she fed all her dogs PPP, she has four of them. 

Check the prices on Amazon for it, I buy the PPP SSS on their subscription plan. It's cheaper than Chewy, I can delay a shipment or adjust delivery when needed and can cancel at anytime.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Swampcollie said:


> That's easy, Pro Plan. My dogs aren't test subjects or lab rats I choose to feed products that have been thoroughly tested and proven through long term feeding trials. Pro Plan has been the other has not.


^^ This. 100%.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I feed Purina Pro Plan Performance 30/20 All Life Stages. When I switched, Pilot went from a skinny little guy to a very nice stockier boy. Not fat....filled out like he should. Could be coincidence but I doubt it.


----------

